
Dayguard – CSS Regression plugin for NightwatchJS - pateketrueke
https://github.com/tacoss/dayguard
======
cburgmer
Author of another CSS regression testing tool here which doesn't depend on
your full web app being up and running (which is the default for WebDriver and
friends). I'd be seriously interested in feedback from people who have run a
CSS regression test suite against a deployed web app, and especially how
maintainable their testing setup was a year in and how much defects it found
in that process. My personal experience with WebDriver for acceptance tests
have made me approach such things very carefully. I am very conservative in
how much I want to leverage a full stack setup.

